# **rami's First Grow!**



## rami (Oct 30, 2006)

Wats up everyone...im new here 

this is my first attempt to grow weed..im using bag seed...i already started everything...i hooked up a 400w mh light for vegging...i have 4 growin pots.its day 2 today...the lights were turned on today...and all my 4 seeds sprouted...sizes--2-4 cm...

i have a some questions...

1-i kno the plants need water every 2-3 days....but how much water? and wat will happen if i water them too much?

2- heres a pic of the light...
i kno its too high but the light is like a *(edit)* heater! should i bring them up closer to the light?
http://i13.tinypic.com/2s10phy.jpg

3- it doesnt matter where u get the seeds...its how u grow them...is that righht?

4-its not time for nutes yet...but i heard bbout this worm casting **** instead all these fertelizer...how u do that?? do i just get some worms an throw em in there or what?

5- does every kind of bugs or insects hurt the plannts or is there certain types only?

6- i have one strong ceiling fan in the room...is it enough for ventalation?

heres a pic of the pots...are they good for growing or sould get bigger?

http://i14.tinypic.com/2h397gp.jpg


thank u...and any help is appreciated.


ps: much respect to Dr. GreenThumb on that beautiful journal...i really liked it and i saved the thread as a favorite


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 30, 2006)

1 your plants dont need water every 2or 3 days. they need water when they need water like when the top of the soil is dry  for seedling in small cups and in pots when its dry 2or 3 inches down if theyn really need youll know(droopy)
water enough so that a little comes out the bottom drainage holes. 

what kind of light you got there hps or mh i hope if so get a thermometer and get the temp under the light you should be between 70 and 85 with 75 being ideal

you want to start with the light about 30 inches above and if stretch you bring it down a little at a time until you find out what you plants can take 

 you also want a fan on the plants to strengthen the stems otherwise the plants wont be able to support themselves

no nutes yet not until like 3 or 4 weeks depending on growth worm casting are worm poo and no you dont throw worms in there castings come from certain worms red wrigglers i believe. which you can buy but thats a little bit of a hassle now.  most soils have enough nutrients for 3 or 4 weeks.

what soil are you using?

keep bugs away from your plants read in the sick plant part of this forum there are both beneficial and parasitic bugs for marijuana 

your ceiling fan wont provide ventilation at all and it will  stink in your room but in room that size ventilation is not a problem unless smell is a problem.  

your pots are fine for now but if you want big plants youll need bigger pots


----------



## rami (Oct 30, 2006)

damn...i thought i had to water em way less than that..anyways..the light is a 400w mh...i dont know what kind of soil...but it has sponge rock...moss...and all the other crap...its black...but it looks clean...

how do u test soil acidity wit ph strips?



thanks for all the help man.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> how do u test soil acidity wit ph strips?


I would check the water run-off from the bottom of the pot after watering.


----------



## rami (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks mutt


i cant post pics now cuz the plannts are still small...and i only have my phone to take pics...but heres an update...

day 3
3 of the plants are growing good..except one that growing slower than the others...its stem is taller than all the others but has small leaves compared to its size... all the plants are groing taller...but the leaves are all growing at a really slow pace...

what can i do to speed that up?

and the contents of the water im using are..

mg/l
calcium 26
magnesium 7.2
sodium 14
potassium 1.6
bicarbonate 112.2
sulphate 9.9
chlorides 11.5
silicate 10
t.d.s 160

do these contents help my plant in anyway?

ill post pics when i can...thanks for the help.


----------



## rami (Nov 2, 2006)

day 4

heres some pics i took today of some of my plants...i think there is something wrong because the stems are growing longer everyday and the leaves are not really growing...

in the second pic..im goin to transplant the small one soon to another pot..


----------



## rami (Nov 4, 2006)

i have a 400w mh over these plants...can i add different lights like flourscents?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> i have a 400w mh over these plants...can i add different lights like flourscents?


*I would just get some flourescent lights and put them under there for now until they are big enough to take the heat of your MH. By putting them under flourescent lights you can get the plants alot closer like within 2 or 3 inches which will lead to tighter nodes.  Good luck on the grow rami.*


----------



## rami (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks TBG...tomorrow im buying a couple of fans to make the stems more thicker and blow on the mh light and the plants...and im goin get flourscents and just put em up there wit the mh and see what happens...


5min will have new pics up..


----------



## rami (Nov 6, 2006)

DAY 7


heres some new pics..wat do u guys think?


----------



## rami (Nov 6, 2006)

GROW ROOM UPDATE

i just put foil on the walls around the plants(all dull side)...and i put foil around the pots edges...the plant are glowing from that  ...so now the plants are getting light from above, the sides, and from the bottom of the plants...ima try that for a couple of days...i think its gon help alot.

i tested pH today and i got a 6.3...

i put up another fan cuz the stems are reeeeeallly week...one plant tipped over so i had to put a straw and tie it to it so it would stand up..


heres a pic of the pots...wat yall think?


----------



## rami (Nov 6, 2006)

that mh light really fu%$ up my phones camera!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Whats up Rami. Your babies are coming right along and looking good. Are you gonna transplant them into other pots at some time or is that their final home? *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

Its coming along rami.
I would ditch the foil though and use white poster board or something. The foil and the MH will create hot spots. Foil reflects more heat than light.


----------



## rami (Nov 7, 2006)

TBG...im not sure...i think these pots are pretty good..but ill think about it when they get a little bigger...wat do u think? u think i should transplant?


Mutt... i dont think the heat is goin to ever be an issue for me...even with the foil...i have two fans...one ceiling fan and one blowing on the plants...the room is ventelated really good..are the hot pots little yellow spots on the leaves?...cuz one of my plants has 2 very small yellow spots on one of the leaves thats been there before i put the foil..

anyways...its day 8 today...heres a couple of pics of some of my plants...and a pic of the whole grow room..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats up rami, lookin' good man...the 'hot spots' Mutt is warning you about is only seen by using infra-red screening...it is used by LEO from helicopters to find grow ops....Lose the tin foil man. Plants look good though..keep it up.


----------



## rami (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the comments..

ima keep the foil til tomorrow tho cuz i noticed the leaves grew a little bigger since i put the foil (yesterday)....but u think i should get the plants closer to the light now?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2006)

I also use a 400mh, I have a thermometer/hygrometer about 20 inches below the bulb that reads: 85* 40%...you just need to find your sweet spot rami..play with the distance untill you find it. What are your temps?

You could simplify this by doing as TBG advised and using flourescents for a while..this would be cheaper, cooler, and way more simple. IMO.


----------



## rami (Nov 7, 2006)

temps vary from 77-87 i dont kno about humidity..im not worrying about bills or money...everything is cheap were im at...i got the whole light setup for about 50$...electric bills are also cheap..


thhe plants now are about 20inch away from the light...im goin to try that for tonight..


----------



## rami (Nov 7, 2006)

by the way...the light has a glass refelector...im not even sure if its a reflector or not...but it covers the blub...u think i should put it back on or leave it off? does it really reflect light?


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

looking good so far man before you know it theyll be pumpin up they starting doubling in size every week its crazy


----------



## rami (Nov 11, 2006)

DAY 12

the plants are doing great...but the bottom 2 leaves of every plant have completely stopped growing...only the bottom leaves...the rest are growing just fine...

the stems are relly thin!!!! i have a fan thats been blowing on the plants 24/7..but im not really noticing a big difference...they are still not thickining...wat could the problem be?

i couple of days ago...i made my own co2..wit yeast sugar and water...24hours later...right away ive noticed the plants stood up..and became more green in color and they looked really refreshed...how much ppm of co2 does these bottles produce? does anyone kno?

anyways heres some pics...

tell me wat u guys think...and thanks to everyone that had commented before...


----------



## rami (Nov 11, 2006)

oo...and ive planted a new seedling i couple of days ago...ive tried to germinate a bunch of seeds in a cup of water...and i forgot about em and left em in the cup for a whole week!!...haha..anyways...most of em germinated..and one had a really long tip (that green thing)..almost 3 inches in size...so i planted a couple of days ago..and today it sprouted..u think it will grow or will it mess up cuz of this weird germination method?!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> DAY 12
> 
> the plants are doing great...but the bottom 2 leaves of every plant have completely stopped growing...only the bottom leaves...the rest are growing just fine...
> 
> ...


*Your babies are looking great. Not sure about the mixture you have made as we have never used it before. As for your seeds that you left in the cup of water for a week. The best thing you can do is toss them in some dirt and see what happens. :aok: *


----------



## rami (Nov 16, 2006)

DAY  17  

wuddup..

2 are doing great...1 is growing reeeeeeeeleeee sloooo...1 has completely stopped growing since i transplanted it like 5 days ago  ...plz tell me wat to do for the slow one and the one that stopped growing??? wat can i do to speed them up...

can i start nutes today or tomorrow?

heres some pics..

1. mary jane --- the best in growth out of all my plants..shes great and growin really nice





2. Jameela --- 2nd best out of the plnts...shes growing almost as good as MJ





3. Pamela --- slow growth...wat can i do?





4. (no name yet) --- completely stopped growin since i transplanted..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> DAY 17
> 
> wuddup..
> 
> ...


*You may have stunted them when you transplanted that might be the reason for the slow growth. Did you break any of the roots during transplant? Also i myself wouldn't start them on nutes just yet. *


----------



## rami (Nov 16, 2006)

the small one is the one im worrying about the most...cuz the only stress she  got from the beginin til now is the transplanting...but pamela has been thro alot of sh*t since the beginin..i broke the stem by accident once but it healed in 2 days and stood back up (i tied it to a small stik to make it stand up) and i burned the edge of one leaf in the first 2 bottom  leaves...that was about a week ago...til now it didnt heal!!..

so how long u think this stress problem gon last? for both plants..


thanks for all the help man..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> the small one is the one im worrying about the most...cuz the only stress she got from the beginin til now is the transplanting...but pamela has been thro alot of sh*t since the beginin..i broke the stem by accident once but it healed in 2 days and stood back up (i tied it to a small stik to make it stand up) and i burned the edge of one leaf in the first 2 bottom leaves...that was about a week ago...til now it didnt heal!!..
> 
> so how long u think this stress problem gon last? for both plants..
> 
> ...


*No problem rami. It could be any number of days before you see something happen as far as new growth. All i can say is keep an eye on them and just give them water when needed and see what happens. *


----------



## El Hefe (Nov 16, 2006)

Rami plants look good, keep the glass reflector for now it's fine. I do think you should loose the foil as it will only burn the undersides of leaves up. Also some double sided black/white plastic would be good to enclose the plants for later when you start to flower. good luck man!


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 16, 2006)

hey just wanted to say you should put the glass back in that fixture it's there for the saftey of you and your plants as well as being able to put that light i liltlle closer to the plants. you can never have to much air movement. i have 4 computer fans in my room plus a big a## box fan. i have two on my 175 watt mh fixture one blowing on the bulb and one as outtake behind the blub. 2 in the top of my room also for outake and the box fan for the plants and the whole room. my temps are a round 75-85 with hum at 50-60. here are some picks so you can see what i am talking about. plus i can put my light at round 4'in's with no burn runing 175watt mh plus 200watts of flouos for sidelighting. thinking about adding a 150 hps to the setup for all around lighting the hps will only cost me 88$ at lowes i will have to make a remote ballst like i did the mh


----------



## rami (Nov 16, 2006)

bad things are meant to happen around my plants!!...i just broke my fu&^&* fan!!!...

anyways thanks for the comments yall...im gon get some fluros tomorrow and put em around the plants for side light..im gon have to by some computer fans cuz im too broke to buy a new fan .... 

im growing in a big room...i open windows every once in a while for new air..i have two fans in the room..(used to)...do u think i need all that in/out room ventalation??


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not just saving on the bill these guys are talking about. That MH bulb don't last forever. And that bulb aint going to do anything good for your babies. It would be pot freindly to use a not so intense light. But your plants are doing well, just don't over-do it. That is the most common mistake for begginers. I myself am known to over fertilize. But I have calmed down. Let the plants to their thing. Oh, and they wont need any nutes for a good month if you used good soil.


----------



## rami (Nov 25, 2006)

day 26

all plants got nute burned!...on ther first dose!
..2 of them..got lil burns and leaves colors changed...and 1 plant got too burned...heres some pics...plz help me out..should i flush them??


Mary Jane...the edges are all brown/yellow in color..
http://i9.tinypic.com/434taaf.jpg

Jameela..same as MJ..
http://i9.tinypic.com/40dlaax.jpg

Pamela...raped!!..a really bad nute brun..
http://i9.tinypic.com/31788k6.jpg


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 25, 2006)

hey flush em immediately they should have been flushed before they got that bad nute burn only gets worse as time goes by


----------



## rami (Nov 25, 2006)

how much water should i flush them wit?


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 25, 2006)

the general rule of thumb is to flush with 3X the pot size  3 gal pots 9 gals water or at least until water runs clear


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah dude,  I was wondering when you said the plants had stopped growing.  This and that 'dried out' flava are the things I keep an eye out for.  

One thing with soil you are going to have to have patience for the change and trust in your technique.  

Chart out the strength of your current mix so you know where your starting point is.  

The main thing is not to jump from change to change in an effort to save things.  I learned that the hard way my first grow when I was (rightly) on the path to lowering nutes,  then got paranoid hearing all the 'mag deficiency' and narped my (remaining) plant with an ill advised Epson salt fix.  Luckily I saw the error of that one really fast and she still made it to harvest.


----------



## rami (Nov 26, 2006)

pamela...the one thats was burned really bad...died after the flush..the other two are getting worse and worse...the flush didnt do ****..

zarnon wat do u think i should do man?...i have a feeling ther both gon die on me soon!...i flushed em yesterday...but that didnt help..


----------



## rami (Nov 26, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Yeah dude, I was wondering when you said the plants had stopped growing. This and that 'dried out' flava are the things I keep an eye out for.
> 
> One thing with soil you are going to have to have patience for the change and trust in your technique.
> 
> ...


 


mg def might the problem...ima wait til tomorrow and see...if it is an mg problem...can use something else other than epsom salts...cuz we dont hhave that here??

yesterday i got a lil paranoid and flushed it wit water without lettin thhe water sit over night..could that be the  problem?...usually when i water theem...the water stays over night..


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 26, 2006)

hey you flushed when they were already completely burned plants dont heal from that the new growth just comes back healty. while the other stuff is screwed.  you should have flushed long before it got that bad bro.  also any grocery store has epsom in the toothpaste and deoderant aisle. people use em to soak there feet. among other things. good luck.  also i dont think you have a mag def


----------



## rami (Nov 26, 2006)

yea i kno the plants might not heal...but its gettin worse and worse slowly..the plants are drooping now...but that might be cuz of the flush..growth have stopped completely...ill keep yall updated...ima wait a couple of days and see wat happens...nute burns can kill plants right?


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> yea i kno the plants might not heal...but its gettin worse and worse slowly..the plants are drooping now...but that might be cuz of the flush..growth have stopped completely...ill keep yall updated...ima wait a couple of days and see wat happens...nute burns can kill plants right?


 
Nute burns can kill plants... but as long as all the leaves are not dead u'll be fine imo.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Ther Bottom Leaves To Wont Heal But I Think You Have You Lights To Close The Tip Of You Leaves Are Curling Up .


----------



## rami (Nov 27, 2006)

before the burn....that was my sweetest spot for the lights...they wer growin fast...ima raise the lights for now ...the plants got week after the burn..


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 27, 2006)

Nah dude,  if anything that flush would have perked them up.  Pure water,  right?  

Changes in plants happen slowly man.   It's not an instantaneous fix.   They are still dealing with what happened a day or two ago if in Hyrdo and a week ago if in soil.  Have patience,  trust in your changes and see what happens. 

The worst thing you could do is apply a bunch of 'fixes'.  It will get very confusing if stuff still goes downhill.


----------



## rami (Nov 28, 2006)

yea i kno wat ur talkin about zarnon...i didnt apply a bunch of fixes at once...all i did was the flush..2 days ago.....but i keep my eye on these plants..i keep a look out for the simplest changes...the plants are still gettin worse..the yellowing and browning are still increasing after the flush..the flush only slowed that down...ima wait one more day...if tomorrow they didnt get better in anyway.....i think im gon flush them again...wat do u guys think?



ps...i wanna thank all of u for the help.


----------



## rami (Nov 28, 2006)

ill post up pics in a min.,..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> yea i kno wat ur talkin about zarnon...i didnt apply a bunch of fixes at once...all i did was the flush..2 days ago.....but i keep my eye on these plants..i keep a look out for the simplest changes...the plants are still gettin worse..the yellowing and browning are still increasing after the flush..the flush only slowed that down...ima wait one more day...if tomorrow they didnt get better in anyway.....i think im gon flush them again...wat do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ps...i wanna thank all of u for the help.


*Whats going on rami. If your plants are getting worse i would flush them ASAP because the longer you wait the worse they will get. If you noticed the damage slowing down after the first flush then the second one should help even more.  *


----------



## rami (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## rami (Nov 28, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on rami. If your plants are getting worse i would flush them ASAP because the longer you wait the worse they will get. If you noticed the damage slowing down after the first flush then the second one should help even more.  *


 

aight...i will do that..


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah dude,  looks like you got nute fried.  I'd agree with another flush.  

It's ok, the affected leaves may be a goner but the main thing is to check out the new growth.  Just remember the plants are dealing with stuff that happened to them a week ago.  If you correct the conditions the plant will come back but may take awhile.


----------



## rami (Nov 29, 2006)

yea..its gon take alot of time...i flushed them yesterday...again..today i noticed some new growth...but its soooooo slow..its killin me...you think i should transplant to bigger pots and new soil? and does anyone have a link for transplanting??


----------



## rami (Dec 4, 2006)

fu**** MH stopped working for no reason...right when i bought 3 florcents for side light...it just stopped working..when i pulg it in  only a thin blue electrc line turns on..u think the starter is broke??

anyways its DAY 35 today...afer a bad nute burn last week everything is back to normal...the new growth is nice and fast...but side growth is really slow...will the burned leaves still flower?

some pics..i put 3 26w flouracents for both plants...will that do for now?? im planning on flowering some time next week..


Mary Jane
http://i12.tinypic.com/2yx22ie.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/2n9z4h1.jpg

Jameela
http://i12.tinypic.com/33f7xh1.jpg
http://i10.tinypic.com/473kzo9.jpg


----------



## KADE (Dec 4, 2006)

Is everything on the same circuit? Might be drawing too much power from the same breaker....
Either that or the ignitor is gone in the bulb.... as in u need to buy another =(


----------



## rami (Dec 5, 2006)

its the ignitor i think...the mh light is connected to the wall directly..next  week im goin to flower...the plants slowed down since the nute burn..ther still  kinda little to flower but  i dont have time for them cuz in mid january i haave to travel somewhere and im planing to harvest in mid january...so i have to start flowering soon...so im gon use the florsents for the rest of the vegging days..and flower them under a new hps


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 5, 2006)

hey my mh is doing that had me rewiring for like 2 days. it has to be the bulb.


----------



## rami (Dec 13, 2006)

DAY 44

heres a pic of one of my plants...both of the plants are growing good...im gon start flowering next week..

i see alternating nodes on this one...and i see pre-flowers...but still not sure wat sex it is..the pre-flowers are still too small..
this one is about 40cm in hieght..


----------



## rami (Dec 13, 2006)

oo...and by the way...the mh is workin again...i guess it only needed a week rest...i plugged it in yestrday and it just turned on..pretty weird...but im happy!


----------



## rami (Dec 24, 2006)

hey its been a while...the plants are doing great...right now they are exactly 8 weeks in veg...later on today a new 400 watt hps is arriving...and im goin outt to buy a timer..i will switch to 12/12 later on tonight...

heres some pics..

MARY JANE









JAMEELA







wat do u guys think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*How is everything going rami. Hope you had a great Christmas. Anyway your ladies are looking great and i bet you can't wait for them to start budding. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## rami (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks tbg...
everything is good except one thing...im leaving tomorrow!..for 2 weeks...a friend of mine is goin to take care of the plants...

spent 2 hours today in the room to cover every light leak...i got a 400w hps for half price   yesterday...and bought a timer...hooked everything up today and turned off the lights for 12/12.. when can i use nutes??...

ill have some pics tomorrow...

peace.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> thanks tbg...
> everything is good except one thing...im leaving tomorrow!..for 2 weeks...a friend of mine is goin to take care of the plants...
> 
> spent 2 hours today in the room to cover every light leak...i got a 400w hps for half price  yesterday...and bought a timer...hooked everything up today and turned off the lights for 12/12.. when can i use nutes??...
> ...


*Rami make sure you tell your friend everything he or she is gonna need to know before leaving.  The last thing ya want is to come home and find all your plants dead.   We usually don't start giving the ladies any nutes until about 2 or 3 weeks into flower. *


----------



## rami (Jan 2, 2007)

dont worry tbg...i told the guy everything he needs to know

the plants are now 1 week in flowering...i dont have any new pics yet..tomorow my friend will send me new pics..and hes goin to chek the sex of both plants..

heres some pics i took before i left...these pics are from day 1 flowering..i noticed stretching on both plants that day on ther first 12 hours of dark..



Mary Jane








Jameela


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Cool rami. The ladies are looking great. :aok: Hope you have a great vacation my friend.  *


----------



## Noob84 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow, i need to get rid of cfl's, your plant is HUGE! looks good. my plants are 1/3 your size on day 31.


----------



## rami (Jan 4, 2007)

these pics are 8 weeks in veg...u have a long way still noob84...just give em one more month and they will grow good...and by the way...height doesnt matter at all..jameela is shorter than Mary jane but it has the same number of leaves...Mary Jane is only faster in secondary growth...


----------



## rami (Jan 15, 2007)

hey..

came back today from my two weeks vecation..BALLS!!...both plants are males...gon make hash out of em..and tomorow start germinating new seeds and getting ready for my next grow...im thinking SOG..

ill show u pics of the ''guys'' tomorow...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

*Damn rami sorry about the male plants but i hope you had a great vacation. That's one thing that sucks about starting from seed. You get all that way for your plant to be a freaking males.   Anyway good luck on the next grow.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 16, 2007)

rami said:
			
		

> hey..
> 
> came back today from my two weeks vecation..BALLS!!...both plants are males...gon make hash out of em..and tomorow start germinating new seeds and getting ready for my next grow...im thinking SOG..
> 
> ill show u pics of the ''guys'' tomorow...



*Damn  they looked so good too *


----------



## rami (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks guys...

i will have pics up in a couple of hours...soon as the lights turn on...

yesterday i noticed a huge light leak from the window...and i think its been there for a while..my friend proly didnt notice it...could the plants be hermies??..can u guys tell me wat signs do hermies show??


----------



## rami (Jan 18, 2007)

here are some pics...as u can see...balls everywhere...they look like footballs actually...some of them opend and some white powder all over the leaves...is that pollen?

MJ  











jameel (starting to grow balls all over)


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 18, 2007)

Bummer about the males...cheers to ya for not giving up, your plants looked healthy and happy.

Yes light leaks during dark period in flower can be very bad...button up that flower room tight.

White powder definately sounds like pollen, they were far enough along too.  H2O will kill pollen on contact, time will too.  By the time your new seeds are sexed, there shouldn't be any viable pollen still around.


----------

